# Mickey Mouse Platy



## MnMist (Oct 6, 2011)

I could use some advise from anyone who has raised Mickey Mouse Platies. 
I purchased a male Mickey Mouse Platy and two female Mickey Mouse. When I got them home I do not think the females are Mickey Mouse. So, my first question is do the females look like the males with the Mickey Mouse on their tail?
Then I purchased Mickey Mouse fry on the internet. They arrived today and again I don't think I got Mickey Mouse fry. Some are large enough they have their colors. But they are dark orange with black on the edge of the tail and fins. Looks like a different Platy to me. Am I right? Or does this black change into a Mickey Mouse as they get older.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Here a male and female Mickey Mouse Platy.. Female on top male on bottom..


----------



## MnMist (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures. 
Just as I suspected. At least I have one Mickey Mouse out of the 12. 
And he does not care that his ladies are not Mickey Mouse, he loves them anyway. LOL


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 21, 2011)

wouldn't the female platy be MINNIE MOUSE?


----------



## treasy (Sep 9, 2011)

my girlfriend bought a platy from petco and it was apparently pregnant, giving birth to mickey mouse fry (she was not a mickey mouse, nor was the male platy in the tank.

the fry didnt start showing the pattern on its tail until after it had gotten alot of color already

this is the fry in question at 1 month old:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHFxzMqAs4c


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

MM Platy patterns vary a LOT. I sold them at Petsmart. If someone wanted good clear patterns I always took the time to catch fish with dark well defined MM patterns. 

When you buy fish take a good look at them BEFORE they are bagged up. I hated it when customers would point and walk away. 

I'd tell them, I'm good at my job and I care enough to catch you the best fish possible, but many store employees ( no matter what store ) may just catch any old fish. 

As a buyer it's YOUR job to look at the whole tank. Check for Ich, Fin Rot, ill fish. If you want males and females check to make sure or ask for help. Check the fish once they are caught. Look at the undersides. Look at both sides. Check for wounds, check for plump or skinny fish. And when you want a specific pattern look for that and ask for a different fish if they didn't get it right. 

A good salesperson should be able to catch an individual Platy. Other species may be harder. Platies are easy. Tell them you want good patterns if you get more. 

Enjoy your fish


----------



## MnMist (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't get Minnie Mouse.

And thought I was checking out the fish too. But you have to know what your buying and I was not up on my Platys. Not the Mickey Mouse anyway. I got the last male and according to the clerk the last two females. But after I got home I had my doubts about the females. I went in to buy Corys, which I did. But saw Mickey and had to have. 
Your right about the patterns vary. They also come in Blue and Gold which was news to me too. Oh and high fin too. 
Still not sure what the fry are. Guy I bought them from says they are Mickey Mouse.
Time will tell.
Treasy, Thanks for the link to the video of your girlfriends fry. Enjoyed.
Coursair, Thanks for the great advise.
After seeing the pics of a female Mickey Mouse /Minnie  I still want some, but know what I am looking for now when I go back. Thanks every one.


----------

